# Ok I’m going to ask....



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I am headed GT fishing next April. I have done a ton of research. Feel free to PM me for specifics you'd like to discuss. But for starters:

1. Get Pete McLeod's GT Flyfishing book. Its a great book and loaded with info. And Pete is a cool guy. I've been talking with him for over a year and got lots of great info.
2. Get on youtube and subscribe to Aardvark McLeod videos. There are a bunch of them that are great for planning a GT trip. Last week was part 1 of flyfishing for Bumpies and part 2 is this week.
3. There are a number of places to target GTs. And the cost is commensurate with the fishery. Christmas Island is the cheapest by far. But the Seychelles are GT central.

Now one editorial. PLEASE do not go to a place that chums the GTs up. JMHO.

Steve


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

People are going to nuke the sh*t out of this so good luck. They are just jacks that live in places that have coral so rig accordingly. 12wt, some kind of quality reel that can take a beating (Tibor, Abel, Mako, Nautilus etc.) and hold probably 400yds of some kind of hollow spectra backing. And probably most importantly, several spare fly lines and maybe even spare backing.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

I used a Temple Fork Mangrove series 12 wt without a problem. although there are a lot of nicer rods, I don't need a 12wt enough to pay the additional cost. I make do with an Abel reel I bought on Ebay. I forget the name but back is solid and unfinished. It works just fine but I wish I had a large arbor reel. I use 80 lb Suffix for backing. I had a Rio Tarpon taper fly line but it delaminated after 3rd GT trip. South Africans guides like Airflo fly lines but I never have used one. I used a straight 5-6 foot leader of 130 lb. Big strong hooks with streamer pattern flies. Brush fly in black works well.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

One piece of advice. When you anchor boat on flat, have your rod ready to cast or get into the water immediately and be on the lookout and ready to cast. GT's will cruise over to boat to see what is going on. might even try to bite prop. While you friend are getting their rod out your drag will be screaming.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Having not fought a GT yet I will go with what others have told me "Geets are like jacks on steroids" "much tougher fish"

And I had to chuckle at "I make do with an Abel'.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

@ifsteve. Hahaha. Sounds absurd how I put it. I should have said I make do with a small arbor reel. A good drag system is absolute must or they will smoke your reel. But a large arbor reel will make your life easier when they turn back at you after that first long run


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

As an example on my first trip I bought a new cheap LL Bean large arbor reel and the first Geet blew is up. I had to borrow guides reel for the rest of the trip


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Everybody has a budget and we talk about this in regards to gear on here all the time. And there are no right or wrong answers. In most cases. This is one case where I think trying to save on gear is fools gold. It costs way too much coin to chase Geets in the first place and they are truly one fish that will trash your gear quick.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

like said earlier very curious from what ive heard...i saw these videos and was amazed.
no never caught one or anything bigger than reds on a fly rod, 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!warning fowl language in the last vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’m thinking Helios 3 10wt with tibor reels and power pro for backing. 

Haha. I’m a hack


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Just took a quick look at those videos. Pretty sure we catch those here in Florida. In another few weeks it will be pretty common to catch as many as you want when the mullet run hits Jupiter. Go with a 10 weight fly rod and large arbor reel with plenty of backing. Most of them are in the 5 to 10 pound range but anything over 20 will really make you wish you had bigger gear.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’m thinking Helios 3 10wt with tibor reels and power pro for backing.
> 
> Haha. I’m a hack


Uh no...

What's the biggest jack you've caught and on what rod? Was it from the boat or by foot? I made the the mistake and caught a large jack on an 8 wt. Even a 10 wt can be under gunned. 12 is much much better.

You'll appreciate the extra power of the 12. Shoot, I prefer a 14 for the monsters, but that isn't easy casting!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Cronced said:


> Just took a quick look at those videos. Pretty sure we catch those here in Florida. In another few weeks it will be pretty common to catch as many as you want when the mullet run hits Jupiter. Go with a 10 weight fly rod and large arbor reel with plenty of backing. Most of them are in the 5 to 10 pound range but anything over 20 will really make you wish you had bigger gear.


These are not reg jacks,these are yuuuuge


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’m thinking Helios 3 10wt with tibor reels and power pro for backing.
> 
> Haha. I’m a hack


I would not go without at least one of these casters and single hook lures. With a little practice you can cast them at least 40 yds and into the surf breeze. 60# Suffix 832 braid, 25 lbs of drag and lighter/more fun than any 12 wt fly combo. Then after you fight a few, switch to the fly gear.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

T&T or Hardy 10 and 12 with either Nautilus or Tibor. I caught a big jack on an 8 wt and wished i’d Had a bigger rod. These GTs look like giant torpedoes compared to that jack so if I ever got to go I’d take the biggest rod I can cast.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Eons ago everyone took a 10wt to xmas and the marshall’s. Pretty much all new 10’s are really 11’s, so take a 10. Either a Sage or Scott. And a couple of Tibor riptides. And about 8 pairs of flip flops. Cause you may end up using them for flies.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Me and you think alike flysalt. 

I don’t care how many I catch or how big it is as long as I catch one. 

Funny thing that happens as you get older and chase Musky with a fly. 

I have a feeling I’ll have a good time and touch plenty of fish.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

U going to Indian Ocean or xmas? Anyway talk to Hunter. I don’t know him but he knows my bil son and a guy here in atl. The guy here knows a lot about a lot and knows folks who been there a few times.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’m going with Hunter


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well if you come to the atl to buy some things, come on a Saturday, pm me, and have a good biscuit.The tenderloins are really a pork chop and all the other ones are large also. Bring your own Lipitor. And you fellows enjoy yourselves over there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> ......what set up would y’all suggest for a GT trip ...wading and boat. I figure I’ll get two to have a backup and maybe one more economical rig for the spare.
> 
> I really think this is going to happen.


Where?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Indian Ocean


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Indian Ocean


Seychelles?


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Assumption and beyond I bet.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Yes and yes

It’s the real deal.

Let’s jusr say after years of base hits I finally hit a home run.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Indian Ocean


thanks for the invite!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

It’s rude to invite when you yourself were invite. 
But I could put a word in for ya !


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Back years ago, I had a buddy that had been multiple times and had planned another trip and needed a total of 6 guys to split the trip. So I spent all this time talking with him and his experience buddies on what to prep for and what to bring. Long story short, I had to cancel and never made it out there, but definitely on my bucket list.

Main thing he mentioned was having a shooting head system with multiple heads, including backup heads that can be changed out quickly. Also a backup spool of backing (maybe 600yrds to respool twice). They usually brought an 7-12wts (each line class of them). Depending on the time of year, their winter month is our summer month. Vise versa during our winter being their summer. In the winter, the bones are fewer but can reach dbl digits. GT's are fewer but bigger. Lots of winds and some of the bigger GT's hang on the outter side of wadable reefs, but past the reefs are super deep drop offs, where they will head and then dive down shredding your fly line. So 11's and 12's are what they use. If the GT's are running medium size, then 11wts. Their summer get's huge schools of bones. They mostly use 7-8wts for them and the GT's run smaller and there are also lots of smaller multi-specie trevally where 9-10wts are used. Occasionally, big GT's come on the flats to chase the smaller bones. Each rod up or down the desired weight is a backup for the other. Guides bring rods for backups, but if they break, they charge you a certain fee.

Of course, good wading boots, waterproof back pack & hip pack (your gonna get wet), wading with 1 rod in hand (main bonefish/trigger fish rod) and a GT rod locked and loaded, fully assembled and clipped to your back back and out of the way of your casting. He also recommended an in-between rod like a 10wt rigged, but folded up and clipped to the side of the back pack as well, in-case lots of regular travelly, bumpies or snapper move in.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One last piece of intel. The flights that take you from Mahe to the outer islands are SEVERELY restrictive on weight limits. You are allowed one checked bag with a max weight of 15kgs and one carry on with a max weight of 5kgs. No exceptions. No extra pay for overage. Anything over the limit they make you store at the Mahe airport. To the point now that the outfitters give you an extremely detailed packing list dang near down to how many pair of underwear. Not kidding.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You're gonna need some big flies!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Happy to chat offline if it's helpful. I've gone to the Seychelles the last 2 years in a row and have learned / refined my thinking quite a bit.

The standard seychelles rig is a 12wt with a big ass reel. They will get you sorted with leader, but it's usually 130 or 150lb Sufix straight to a 6/0 brush fly.

I've got some tackle preferences now -
Rods - this trip I broke my 12wt Meridian early on and had to fish an 11 Method rest of the trip. The Method is sort of the perfectly wrong rod for that fishery. Need something with a softer tip and some more flex with the conditions and flies you are throwing

Reels - I've sucked it up and just bought Mako's. I lost a big GT on my first trip because I let it get too much line out, and I actually subscribe that to my inability to tighten the drag on my Tibor fast enough. Once a 1m+ GT gets some momentum it's really hard to stop. This last trip I was able to crank the Mako (full drag in 1.5 turns) and keep the fish a lot tighter.

Lines - I don't like the Rio GT line; the running line is really thin and tangles when you are wading (which is what you are doing 99% of the time); I've used the SA and Airflo GT lines (i think the SA is called Big Game line or some such thing) and don't have a strong preference between those two

Flies - make sure it's something you can cast; there's some sweet articulated squid type flies and other massive shit that is like casting a sock. Make sure it's something you can quickly cast 40-60 ft in the wind, in waist deep water, etc.

The biggest thing you can do is practice casting in some situation that mimics what the fishing is like. It is nothing at all like casting an 11/12wt for tarpon off the boat. Usually you don't have all your line stripped out because you are wading and it might get stuck in coral. It's waist deep, you've got massive clodhopper boots on. It's windy, usually some waves. The fish show up quick and move fast. So, you've got to very quickly be able to align all of that and get the fly where it needs to be. It's probably the most exhilarating thing I have ever done though.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> One last piece of intel. The flights that take you from Mahe to the outer islands are SEVERELY restrictive on weight limits. You are allowed one checked bag with a max weight of 15kgs and one carry on with a max weight of 5kgs. No exceptions. No extra pay for overage. Anything over the limit they make you store at the Mahe airport. To the point now that the outfitters give you an extremely detailed packing list dang near down to how many pair of underwear. Not kidding.


 I've been over weight a couple kilos each of the last 2 years and nobody has said anything. Not saying you should gamble but it's not quite that intense.

They weigh you + your carry on at the same time (stand on a big scale like at the super market) so there's not a lot of value in trying to game the system and wear your wading boats on the flight for example.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> I've been over weight a couple kilos each of the last 2 years and nobody has said anything. Not saying you should gamble but it's not quite that intense.
> 
> They weigh you + your carry on at the same time (stand on a big scale like at the super market) so there's not a lot of value in trying to game the system and wear your wading boats on the flight for example.


Does that mean fat people have to pack less gear? I'm straight screwed


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One more thought....if you are on Facebook look up the group GT Fly Fishers Guide to Giant Trevally. Its a private group but just click on the join link and Pete will add you. TONS of great information on there and you don't have to wade through any junk. Its GT and GT only.

I went back the other day and scrolled back through all the posts this calendar year. Lots of perspectives on lines, rods, and reels. Lots of different viewpoints but one pretty much universal. If it isn't a high end reel leave it home. Unless you are really set then of course get a Mako!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Great suggestion to join the fb group...some interesting discussion lines.

Scotty's post I've pasted below is really good. Think I will buy a Cortland GT and see how that goes. I fished w him the first time (he guided me to a gorgeous indo-permit) and dude knows his shit

"Scot De Bruyn Ok so here goes, this is coming from 14 years of guiding and seeing many different lines for various applications. On the topic of Gt lines, I personally don’t feel like there is one particular “GT” line as all the manufacturers have faults/ weaknesses that prevent them from being a mono functional fly line. SA is at the bottom of the list, firstly all of their lines pre 2016 all break ,fact! They tried to over compensate with the Titan and Amplitude, great strength but shocking to throw. Rio has made some great lines for casting, more so in the lower line classes, but the 12 wt class has been a fail. Almost all the factory loops fail( more than all the other manufacturers) and their coating is shit, if you hook a big fish you can throw that line away afterwards, flat and twisted! Airflo almost had a winner with their first GT line, post 2007. The core was unreal, legit 70lb and zero stretch, perfect except the taper was well..... no taper at all. You would have to haul the shit out of that line to make it move. Then Cortland came back with some Fire and they have now refined a great line for this particular scenario, the core is great and the coating tough as nails, the only flaw is that the taper is far too long for the average angler, so most people can only throw the gt/tuna line 50ft, that’s only half the line! So the only guys left are Royal Wulff, hardly anyone uses their lines, I still do. In my opinion the Bermuda Triangle taper is the best casting line for gt’s you can get but the core is too lite. So in conclusion the best line for you would be the one you can cast, so for the experienced anglers I would say go Cortland gt/tuna and for the first timers/ amateur anglers go Wulff, and if you could get the Wulff taper and construction with the airflo core and Cortland coating, we would have a winner! I have also had experience with Monic, don’t waste your time or money. That’s my humble opinion on lines, I have fished them all and have good and bad to say about all of them, so you need to choose the one that suits your needs best, if you can cast a telephone wire then go for strength if not go for cast ability as getting your fly in the right spot is more important than all of the above."


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One of the threads on there was a poll of which lines were favored. And the winner? Well it was the RIO GT line so there you go. Of course I am partial to them since they are just down the street but I might take several different lines with me.

And the guys on the Australian Fly Fishing Forum favor the RIO as well so go figure. In talking to Fly Castaway they, starting this year, do not recommend cutting the factory loops off. The believe the manufacturers have gotten them right. This season will be telling!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I can see where the SA Amplitude or Titan taper in 12 wt would be a beast to cast with heavy flies. Better than average casting strength would be required. I do like them in 10 wt or less for relatively small red fish flies in wind. Jsnipes is one of the best fly casters I have seen on my skiff, young, strong, and accurate. Take a close look at the Indian Ocean GT highlight films and you will not see much gray hair on the casters. As for reel drag, I have not hunted GT, but I have done battle with quite a few amberjack with lures on stand up gear. Some at the surface near platforms and some off deeper wrecks/rocks. Moving the jacks fast away from deep cover with max lever drag settings was the only way to get a look at them. They are much faster than say Goliath grouper. The amberjack at the surface were much easier if the captain kept the vessel on the up current side of a platform. I am sure there are some current strategies for fighting GT on the Indian Ocean islands. The big amberjack will fight into the current away from the structure. The new Abel SDS might handle a few GT's well with less weight than the Mako. I am sure there has been some GT testing with that new Abel/Ross 25# drag system. Wonder how the drag held up?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I am taking a couple Abel SDS reels including a 12 wt so we'll see how they do.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Well I am taking a couple Abel SDS reels including a 12 wt so we'll see how they do.


Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> Almost all the factory loops fail( more than all the other manufacturers) and their coating is shit, if you hook a big fish you can throw that line away afterwards, flat and twisted! Airflo almost had a winner with their first GT line, post 2007. The core was unreal, legit 70lb and zero stretch, perfect except the taper was well..... no taper at all. You would have to haul the shit out of that line to make it move. Then Cortland came back with some Fire and they have now refined a great line for this particular scenario, the core is great and the coating tough as nails, the only flaw is that the taper is far too long for the average angler, so most people can only throw the gt/tuna line 50ft, that’s only half the line! So the only guys left are Royal Wulff, hardly anyone uses their lines, I still do. In my opinion the Bermuda Triangle taper is the best casting line for gt’s you can get but the core is too lite. So in conclusion the best line for you would be the one you can cast, so for the experienced anglers I would say go Cortland gt/tuna and for the first timers/ amateur anglers go Wulff, and if you could get the Wulff taper and construction with the airflo core and Cortland coating, we would have a winner! I have also had experience with Monic, don’t waste your time or money. That’s my humble opinion on lines, I have fished them all and have good and bad to say about all of them, so you need to choose the one that suits your needs best, if you can cast a telephone wire then go for strength if not go for cast ability as getting your fly in the right spot is more important than all of the above."


I field tested a line for Monic many years ago that had a braided GSP core with a break strength of 90lbs. Loved / hated it! I tested it on tarpon and nail 140lb tarpon and banged the hook into her jaw like nothing I've ever seen. But the core had no stretch (great for strength and hook sets), but the outside PVC core almost moved independently and had the most memory and outer core separation from the braided core, more than anything I've ever seen. It was a tangled pile of crap on the deck and a 6ft loop ripped thru the guides so hard as she flipped in mid air, that I almost lost the rod outta my hand. In the end, it was a good idea, but the execution of the end produce of the line was not thought out and I sent it back with my report that reflected that fact.

Stu Apte told me once that (while talking about bridge fishing poons on the fly), that they use to stretch 100lb mono to make a line they could cast and still take the abraision, making the front 30ft original dia. as the head and then sanding the last 70ft (total of 100ft mono fly line) while still stretched, down to about 60lb test to make the running line. Could be something to that, but hate to see the memory on it.

I'd definitely like to see some sort of stronger, yet very abrasion resistant fly line produce for those bruisers like GT's, that is actually casting friendly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Well I am taking a couple Abel SDS reels including a 12 wt so we'll see how they do.


That's all my buddies would bring was Abels. But I'd probably be buying Hardy Fortunas if I make it over there. Hopefully one day.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Backwater said:


> I field tested a line for Monic many years ago that had a braided GSP core with a break strength of 90lbs. Loved / hated it! I tested it on tarpon and nail 140lb tarpon and banged the hook into her jaw like nothing I've ever seen. But the core had no stretch (great for strength and hook sets), but the outside PVC core almost moved independently and had the most memory and outer core separation from the braided core, more than anything I've ever seen. It was a tangled pile of crap on the deck and a 6ft loop ripped thru the guides so hard as she flipped in mid air, that I almost lost the rod outta my hand. In the end, it was a good idea, but the execution of the end produce of the line was not thought out and I sent it back with my report that reflected that fact.
> 
> Stu Apte told me once that (while talking about bridge fishing poons on the fly), that they use to stretch 100lb mono to make a line they could cast and still take the abraision, making the front 30ft original dia. as the head and then sanding the last 70ft (total of 100ft mono fly line) while still stretched, down to about 60lb test to make the running line. Could be something to that, but hate to see the memory on it.
> 
> I'd definitely like to see some sort of stronger, yet very abrasion resistant fly line produce for those bruisers like GT's, that is actually casting friendly.


I know nothing about GT fishing, but what about the SA big water taper? It has a 100# mono-filament core. The only negative is that it is a textured line, which typically doesn't play nice with big mean fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ferrulewax said:


> I know nothing about GT fishing, but what about the SA big water taper? It has a 100# mono-filament core. The only negative is that it is a textured line, which typically doesn't play nice with big mean fish.


Yeah I see that (never tried it tho) and SA has it in both the Amp lines (Amlitude Big Water floating line) and the Sonar Titan Big Water (Intermediate sink head with floating running line to get that fly down to eyeball level). I'm not a big fan of braided core lines with that braided texture feel and feeling that zipping sounds and feelings thru my stripping hand and guides. So I don't like it with my day to day saltwater lines for inshore fishing Florida. But wade fishing with wet hands for big GT's, you would think the texture of the braided mono core line will help to get a good grip to strip set those fish hard, without the line slipping through your wet hands like smooth lines can sometimes do. So that can be a good thing.

No doubt that it doesn't get any stronger than those lines (to my knowledge) and will help hold on even with the line being nicked here and there on the coral. Think about it... some of the braided mono strands can get cut while the rest of them are holding on.

These are lines with big and powerful heads for quick loading and the ability to bomb huge flies in the wind. With that and any kind of large jack, GT's etc., presentation goes out the window and those fish just don't care. They just want to crush something. Be careful tho, the Amp Big water is one size heavy, so throwing a 12wt version is like throwing a 13wt line on it, in order to load and throw shorter and huff out large flies. But you can over power a more finesse extra fast rod with a heavy line. Also the Sonar Titan is going to be a short head and about a 1/2 wt heavier than a normal floater for that line weight. It would be great to test cast those lines on the rods you will be bringing with a large fly with the hook cut off. But you'll be hard pressed to find a shop that keeps those lines in a demo. Unless you underline the Amp version by one line weight throwing slightly smaller flies, you can do that line (suggested line to rod weight (12wt rod, advertised 12wt line), but just takes some serious practice huffing that heavy line with big bulky flies in the wind and requires you to slow down a bit and allow the momentum of the line do the work instead of over powering the rod. You can get on your knees on the lawn and practice casting to simulate the experience, or just go wade somewhere to get the full effect and concentrate practicing hitting targets and fast one-hand stripping or doing 2-handed stripping the fly as fast as you can. Definitely keep your practice sessions down to 15mins and only work on techniques. Once you have that down pat, then reach out further for more distance shooting and faster deliveries. Then you can work on longer sessions to help build endurance. Also work on close fist push-ups and cable flys at the gym to build up strength to thrown those rods and lines all day wading from knee deep to waist deep.

I remember the drills I had to do that these guys had me doing to be ready was nothing like any saltwater fishing I've ever done, including big tarpon fishing. With grown tarpon fishing, you are elevated up on the casting deck or platform and most of the flies you throw are no bigger than normal snook or redfish flies, and..... you can see them coming. With GT's, you are mono-e-mono down in the elements, waves crashing against you, wind and currents blowing your running line all around you, you see nothing and then BAM!!! There they are in front of you and only for a few seconds and you have to quickly huff up a huge heavy fly the size of a small squirrel, out of the water and chunk it up in front of a fish that changes direction almost at every second, which makes it one of the most unpredictable fish in the world! Then once on, they run like a bullet train out to the reefs and continential shelf where they plunge down 200 meters while your fly line gets shredded over razor sharp coral!!! My buddy said one trip he lost 10 full fly lines and 3 shooting heads. and almost pulled the plug on the trip until they decided to fish from the zodiac from the drop off side of the reef and then chase it to the drop off. I was almost glad I never went, but itches me frequently to take on that challenge before I get too old to do it. 

https://www.scientificanglers.com/product/amplitude-big-water-taper/

https://www.scientificanglers.com/product/sonar-titan-big-water-taper/


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Ferrulewax said:


> I know nothing about GT fishing, but what about the SA big water taper? It has a 100# mono-filament core. The only negative is that it is a textured line, which typically doesn't play nice with big mean fish.


I used the SA and preferred it to the Rio (by quite a bit) but was interesting to see the response I quoted earlier in the thread from one of the long time guides in the Seychelles (Scot de Bruyn). He's a really good caster and has fished there for 10+ years, so would take what he says to be by far the most informed opinion in this thread. I am going to pick up some of the Cortland lines to try on my next trips (CXI and Sey again next year).


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Another idea on badass, big fish flyreels is to check out that 3tand T120 (and I believe they make a T130) fly reel, got that bad boy on my 12wt big poon stick and that thing is a winch!! Drag is very, almost scary strong, I've gotten to play with some big poons in that reel.. it's the only 3tand I own as i bought it used with my 12wt Loomis CC. Sick reel.. I seen a pic on their website with a dude holding a big ass GT..


----------

